# Trenchless Waterline Puller



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

What water line puller are you guys running? We broke ours a couple days ago on a pull and I'm not sure what to get as a replacement. We were running an old ditch witch puller that was meant to hook on our boring bar but I can't find that head anymore. 

I have the carrots and swivels I just need the slitter/bursting head.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Spartan has the splitters and so does hammerhead. Weve been pretty happy with ours.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to try one of these. What do you guys use to pull them? I figured we'd try the track hoe first, but thought a winch may work well because once you got it moving you wouldn't have to stop.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually the trackhoe. But lately the pick up truck.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah most of what we pull is galvy and lead so I pull with my truck. A winch would suck because the pipe comes out with the cable. 

Tom, Spartan and Hammerhead want a fortune for theirs. I liked my old one but the pull hole broke tab thingy broke. I know it was from ditch witch or vermeer because I'm sure I grabbed it off one of the boring machines.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Vermeer can probably fab you one up. Why dont you open up those deep pockets of yours and keep america moving! Millions on welfare depend on you! Lol.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Spartan-Tool-...1431172722&sr=8-5&keywords=water+line+slitter


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah its looking like I'm either buying one or making a trip to the machine shop. I'll vote machine shop, I have to get another wheel packer made anyway.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I pull with my F350 Super Duty 4x4. Don't remember who sold me the splitter, cinch, cable, etc. Probably a 5 or more year old set up.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah we pull with either my dually or the dump truck quite often. Whichever is on site. We built a pulley setup to save the cable from getting so gritted up too.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you meaning a block and tackle pulley setup? That would be a great way to increase pulling power.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

We've never needed a block and tackle. Just two pulleys to offset the cable direction up out of the hole.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great idea regardless. Time to buy some big pulleys.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah we had some laying around that we used to use to hoist pallets up on roofs. We used two one top and bottom and would pull the truck ahead and the pallet would go up.


----------

